# H&P's on same day as surgery



## CapeCodYankee (Feb 2, 2011)

Hope someone can clear up some ocnfusion on my end.

If H&P is done "same" day as a surgical (global) procedure can we still bill out H&P w/57 modifier appended?


I am under the impression the H&P would be considered " global" to surgical procedure if done on the same day.

Can anyone advise?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## donavon56 (Feb 3, 2011)

*M*

As long as the decision for surgery (major procedure) was made on that day you can append the E/M code with a -57 modifier to allow for payment.  However, some insurance companies will not pay even with the modifier.  

Good Luck!


----------



## jettagirlfl (Feb 4, 2011)

yes i agree with the last post. Not sure if medicaid takes modifier 57


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 4, 2011)

*Scheduled surgery vs emergent surgery*

If this was a scheduled surgery ... No, you cannot code the Initial Hospital Visit. Your decision for surgery was made at a prior office or clinic visit.

If this was an emergency surgery, then yes, you may use the -57 modifier to signify that your E/M resulted in the decision for surgery.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

